# 10 Defining Beethoven Works



## ChamberNut

Let the groans begin.....another Top 10 thread.  

List in order, in your opinion, what you think are Beethoven's Top 10 defining works (the jewels of his mighty crown). Keep in mind that this is not a personal favorites list, although it could be possible (but unlikely) that they'd be the same.


----------



## Kurkikohtaus

*Chamber Nut*, this is _not_ just another Top 10 list, you have defined it very well by not calling it a _favourite_ list or god forbid _best_ list. The word you used, "*Defining*", makes us think beyond our personal favourites and take in the composer's output as a whole. A very, very good idea.

I cannot for the life of me begin to order a Top 10, so I will list a few that I find representative of his life and work:

*Early Works*
_Piano Sonata No. 8, Op. 13 - Pathetique_ - *1798*

*Middle Works*
_Symphony No. 3, Op. 55 - Eroica_ - *1804*
_Symphony No. 5, Op. 67_ - *1808*
_Piano Concerto No. 5, Op. 73 - Emperor_ - *1809*

*Late Works*
_Symphony No. 9, Op. 125_ - *1824*
_String Quartet No. 13 in Bb, Op. 130_ - *1825 *(Including the _Grosse Fuge_)


----------



## Evan Roberts

I'll give this a go, despite not yet having heard many of Beethoven's works. My list is very similar to kurkikohtaus

*Early works*
Piano Sonata No. 8 - "Pathetique." 
Violin Sonata No. 9 - "Kreutzer"

*Middle works*
Symphony No. 3 - "Eroica"
Piano Sonata No. 23 - "Appassionata" 
Symphony No. 5 
Piano Concerto No. 5 - "Emperor"

*Late works*
Symphony No. 9
Diabelli variations
Missa Solemnis
Grosse Fuge


----------

